# Quark 4.1 Screen Re-draw Problem



## snapdove (Mar 1, 2003)

I?ve got a headache with Quark 4.1 running in Classic. When I scroll around, the screen only partly re-freshes and randomly leaves white boxes in its wake. The faster I scroll the bigger the boxes. This doesn?t happen when booting into 9.2.2. I?m running a G4/400 (AGP Graphics) without a video card that can support Quartz Extreme.


----------



## Jason (Mar 1, 2003)

i think this has been documented before, possibly even here

i guess its a fact of life, happens the same way on both of my machines as well


----------



## snapdove (Mar 2, 2003)

Great, thanks for the reply.

I guess Quark 6 will hold the solution. I hope my client's can handle v6 files....

Good Luck.


----------



## toast (Mar 2, 2003)

There's an XT called Classic Redraw which fixes that. Don' t jump too quickly into conclusions

And Quark 6 is just Quark 5 for OS X. New features are extremely discreet, useless and not-so-good ones. But only the beta has been around, maybe the final will rock, who knows.


----------



## Lazzo (Mar 2, 2003)

Snapdove, if you can't find the Classic Draw XT anywhere soon, let me know and I'll email it to you. By the way, it's a freebie, I'm not promoting pirated software!


----------



## Jason (Mar 2, 2003)

whoah, toast, great! no one told me of this, as i've seen this problem ALL OVER, thats cool 

i would like to know where this is as well


----------



## snapdove (Mar 2, 2003)

Sorry guys, tried it and it fixes the display problems when switching between apps in Jaguar but little else. Anyway, I'm learning to live with it and I'm trying to do more work in InDesign v2.

I did a table last night and I couldn't believe how easily it handled it. Better than doing them in MS Word or Quark.

Cheers.


----------



## niallerc (Mar 19, 2003)

Hi ya,

Yeah ClassixRedrawXT works fine in some instances if you want to refresh the screen quickly just type:

cmd-opt-period (.) that'll refresh the screen in Xpress I know it's a pain in the arse but it's better than window-shading the bast*rd.


Nialler


----------



## cabbage (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't have that problem for the few files I open in XPress Passport 6.0 Pre-Release (which should be called v4.5 'cause there isn't that much that's different from 5, which isn't much different from 4.11)



But yah the Classic Draw XT was updated within the last week for you suckers that still haven't switched to InDesign.


----------



## snapdove (Mar 28, 2003)

I've tested QXP6 pre-release and it's just slightly faster than ID2 (both running in 10.2.4 with QE enabled) when working in a 24-page full colour magazine. It crashes a lot but thats to be expected.

As per usual, Quark hasnt implemented the Aqua look and feel properly but Adobe's competition has certainly made them lift their game in the features list.

I plan on staying with OS9 until QXP v6.1 and Distiller v6 hit the shelves.


----------



## toast (Mar 28, 2003)

*niallerc*: you can also quickyl press F7 two times to refresh. That's fast and quick to do. Command-Shift-. is completely inhuman to do ! Or maybe my hands are too small for DTP.


----------



## niallerc (Mar 28, 2003)

Howya toast,

Yeah I think you need to invest in a slightly larger set of hands, didn't France pioneer the hand transplant anyway ;-) Yeah s'pose hide/show guides will also do the trick, but cmd-. is cancel for most things on the mac so the little finger on the shift doesn't slow things up much.

And Snapdove, I'll trust Xpress will not make the same mistake they did with v3 that was a complete mess, and Xpress isn't the only problem with 10.2.4, I'm running a trial vers of Illustrator 10 while I have it on order, it's crashing like bejayziz, never seen a more unstable program, I know it's down to font issues and Font Reserve's plug-in as a beta doesn't help.

Nialler


----------



## snapdove (Mar 28, 2003)

I had the same problem with Illustrator until I changed over to Suitcase. The latest version is stable and the auto-activation plug-ins are far better than FR. As for Quark, they have had Apple's engineers helping them alone the way so they should roll out a stable product.


----------



## niallerc (Mar 29, 2003)

Howya snapdove,

I tried to get my fonts to load into suitcase 10 but for some reason it kept on bombing or locking up, ran font doctor on the fonts, still no joy, so went ahead with the font reserve tryout. How did you get your hands on a pre-release version of Xpress, I wouldn't mind giving it a tryout, I'm still running 4.1 in the office, 5 didn't look that radically different to justify the upgrade cost for 18 macs, but I'll try again with suitcase on monday cos the constant crashing in illustrator is starting to piss me off and make me wonder about using X in a design/production environment.


Nialler


----------



## d_odo (Apr 4, 2003)

http://downloads.pcpro.co.uk/Mac/Graphics/Graphics/cdxt-mac-download.html


find it here Classic Draw XT


----------

